# Ultimate LED (Affordable Price)



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

The light is in!!!

*48" LED Light Tube*

*296 LED bulbs in a T8 tube casting
6500k light spectrum (excellent for plants)
19 watt of power consumption
100,000 usage hours*

  

price $130

$130 is for the LED tube only, the 48" light fixture + $10 rewiring fee is not included!

*Interested?!?*



































*LED light on top of a 72G bowfront tank*








*Dual T5 light *


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

*DO NOT PM ME* about this fixture...

For more information, please visit Frank's Aquarium and inquire Frank about it!


----------



## snaggle (Feb 19, 2010)

Do yoy need to make any changes to your curent T8 setup to be able to use this light?


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*light*

i like it . any idea if its avail for 36 in lighting i will have to go chk out franks 
thanks 
for the photos ,
anyone try these out compared to reg bulbs
tom


----------



## kev416 (Aug 22, 2010)

snaggle said:


> Do yoy need to make any changes to your curent T8 setup to be able to use this light?


You bypass the ballast. Best to leave the ballast in place in case you wish to return the fixture back to the original intended use. As well the bulb is oriented to illuminate downward when the bulbs are in position in their lampholders. Some lampholders without built in swivels will spray the light at an angle. A single tube Hagen polo light for example will direct the light forward. A side mount flourescent fixture bought from a home improvement store and mounted in a canopy won't work. The light spray will be directed sideways.


----------



## kev416 (Aug 22, 2010)

tom g said:


> i like it . any idea if its avail for 36 in lighting i will have to go chk out franks
> thanks
> for the photos ,
> anyone try these out compared to reg bulbs
> tom


Frank currently has only 48" tubes in stock. Best to ask him what will become available in the future. Perhaps he can special order them for you.


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

This is really catching my interest, do you have any website or links that explains more?

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## kev416 (Aug 22, 2010)

http://www.ledtubelights.org/

The 48" actually runs 16 watts. A considerable energy savings versus what we currently use for the same illumination.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

I reallly like these things..


----------



## dl88dl (Mar 8, 2010)

I am also interested in this light tube...time to visit Frank again.


----------



## Rmwbrown (Jan 22, 2009)

Anyone thrown a PAR meter under that bad boy?


----------

